# Run full Android on your PC with BlueStacks or Andyroid



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm downloading Andyroid now. Seems to need a lot of stuff. Will report back!


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2014)

Mighty unimpressive start: installed Andy on a 64-bit W7 machine - and clicking on the icon makes a black screen appear for a moment - and then it disappears.


----------



## dweller (Sep 18, 2014)

these android emulators are usually pretty rubbish in my experience, though I haven't tried one for ages


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2014)

dweller said:


> these android emulators are usually pretty rubbish in my experience, though I haven't tried one for ages


The review (above) suggested I was in for an easy peasy experience.


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 19, 2014)

Even the android virtual machine that comes with the Android SDK is a bit rubbish (unlike the iOS vm that comes with xcode)


----------



## mauvais (Sep 19, 2014)

Genymotion is a good emulator; much, much faster than the stock one and it's free for personal use. Still wouldn't want to use it for desktop apps though.

You could build or probably find an x86 VM image of Android if you really wanted, but I've no idea why you would.


----------

